
Debug JavaScript with These 14 Tips - kiyanwang
https://raygun.com/blog/2016/05/debug-javascript/?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=blogpost&utm_content=javascript
======
executesorder66
I never knew about console.table() That is seriously useful.

~~~
kiyanwang
yeah there's a lot of people who don't. It's still non-standard though:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Console/tab...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Console/table)

